# Snows



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Picture from yesterday morning's hunt. Just me and one buddy. Lots of snows hitting the dirt this week.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that has to be a blast, could you send some my way


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's 14 degrees out right now, most everything is frozen over. Birds are just keeping enough open to roost. They will be coming down your way shortly!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we don't get those. I have to go to southern Ill. to find them. Don't really understand why. We get lots of Canada's a few Speck's but no snows


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That's too bad because it's a blast be covered up in snow goose tornadoes. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I got to go once and I agree those tornados are awesome


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hoping to get into a few of those this weekend! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

NIce! Lot of juvies. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Way to pile up some snows.


----------

